# Union, ME - ISO MM2 Push Plates model 7174 for 2006 F150



## dbrown8978 (Nov 12, 2018)

I just bought an older LD 7.5 FT MM2 plow/harness controller for my 2006 F150 but the seller had push plates on his truck for an F550 and they obviously wouldnt work on mine. Ive got the headlight adapter narrowed down I think but im not really worried about that part. So im looking for the 7174 push plates for a MM2 setup that goes on my truck and only looking to spend about 250 max.


----------



## dbrown8978 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dont know if we can reup? Im broke from buying the plow and hoping to find some push plates that I can afford for it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You may want to start saving your pennies and accept you'll need to buy new.

Your price point means that the set would have to be local pickup, $250 "max" is lower than most used sets sell for, and, most importantly, that 7174 is not one of the most popular kits so finding it used will probably be tough.


----------



## dbrown8978 (Nov 12, 2018)

There's also no need for Fisher to charge that much to begin with even if it is their perogative. Are there any other plate brands that would sub in like on occasion some Western stuff can work with Fisher?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dbrown8978 said:


> There's also no need for Fisher to charge that much to begin with even if it is their perogative. Are there any other plate brands that would sub in like on occasion some Western stuff can work with Fisher?


Nope


----------

